

The Side-Project Considered as a Necessity - trustfundbaby
http://www.exratione.com/2011/03/the-side-project-considered-as-a-necessity.php

======
alnayyir
Knowing how to host a repo considered basic

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2675464> (I can riff off of Dijkstra
too!)

